
Apple partners with Singapore to encourage fitness with Apple Watch - doppp
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/15/apple-partners-with-singapore-to-encourage-fitness-with-apple-watch.html
======
raxxorrax
Did any public official get financial incentives to partner up with Apple?

